# Height standard?



## farmdude (May 4, 2004)

I was wondering what is the average height of miniature donkeys and what is the standard. How big are they allowed to get before they are standard size and not mini's? My neighbor said she has seen adults the size of my new born foal, and seen foals tiny as kid goats. I thought she was full of horse apples.


----------



## shminifancier (May 4, 2004)

Under 38" is miniature...A and B size.

Miniature donkeys are native to the Mediterranian islands of Sicily and Sardinia. It is difficult to import them now because 1) The quality of donkey left in Sicily and Sardinia is not good, and, 2) It is very difficult to pass the tests given by quarantine stations at the Dept. of Agriculture. However, this writer purchased two donkeys imported into this country from Sicily some time ago so the task is not impossible, just improbable. Miniature Donkeys have not been bred down in size per se. The 25-30 Miniature Donkeys originally imported into the U.S. were between the sizes of 32" and 38" with the majority of them being in the 35"-37" size range. Over the years, breeders have concentrated more on the 32"-33" size and today your most desirable and well-conformed donkeys are from 31" to 35". The word "miniature" usually connotates animals that have been bred-down in size, so keep in mind that 'miniature donkeys' are simply diminutive and not bred down such is the case of many other 'miniature' animals.


----------



## farmdude (May 4, 2004)

My jenny is 32" inches at the shoulders if I remember correctly. So my neighbor lady is mistaken. I didn't think they came much smaller than mine. thanks for your reply.


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (May 4, 2004)

Hi...if your jennet is registered with ADMS(American Donkey & Mule Society), there cut off point for miniatures is 36". If they are taller then 36" they will be registered as small standards with ADMS. IMDR(International Miniature Donkey Registry) classifies miniatures 38" and under, IMDR registers miniatures only. ADMS registers miniatures, small standards, standards, large standards, mammoth donkeys and mules. Down below are links to the miniature donkey registeries... there you can find a lot of useful information.

IMDR - http://www.qis.net/~minidonk/imdr.htm

ADMS - http://www.geocities.com/lovelongears/

ACOSA - http://www.spottedass.com/


----------



## Sandy S. (May 6, 2004)

I have a little Jenny right now at 1 year old that is only 28". So I don't think she will ever see even close to 32".


----------

